# Myford Super 7



## Myford super 7 (19 Oct 2015)

Morning all needing some help if possible i have just inherated a myford super 7 lathe with loads of extras and tools checked serial with myford and its 1987 metric machine any idea what this could be worth ?? as its no use to me 
many thanks in advance


----------



## marcros (19 Oct 2015)

you could have a look on ebay, at what others have sold for. The prices could vary enormously dependant on the exact model, tooling, extras and condition.


----------



## Eric The Viking (19 Oct 2015)

You'll have terrible trouble getting rid of that. I'll gladly help for a small fee...

... seriously, They're great machines, and, depending on what's included, should fetch you a good price.

This sort of question usually arises when someone is clearing the workshop of a relative, etc. If that's the case. look round very carefully for anything that might be connected to the machine - documentation, parts and accessories, etc. Also be aware that this is the very worst time of year for rust to form in an unheated outbuilding (oddly it's not so bad in the depths of winter, usually). Spraying over any external bare surfaces with a light coating of WD40 and covering with bin liners will protect adequately, but overdo it nor get any on belts or pulleys.

Sigh. I wish, I wish...

E.


----------



## Normancb (19 Oct 2015)

They are good, sold and popular machines which hold value well, May be worth contacting a local model engineering club - they may be able to sell on your behalf or at least advise on value.

A lot depends on the exact model - if it has a screw-cutting gearbox and power cross feed it will fetch a premium. A really top quality S7 with PCF and gearbox and decent range of accessories can fetch over £3000 but they also go for not much over £1000.


----------



## rxh (20 Oct 2015)

Have a look at the Lathes.co.uk website. In the Machine Tool Archive section of the site you can find a lot of information about the Super 7. In the Machine Tools For Sale & Wanted section there are usually several Super 7's advertised so you can see how they are described and the typical asking prices. You could also consider using the site to sell your lathe.


----------



## Wildman (20 Oct 2015)

Anything you would like to swap it for? We could use it at the animal rescue centre workshop. I am just about retired so have have a few items for sale to help them out. All sorts of things available from fishing boats to machines. does it have a screwcutting gearbox?


----------



## Myford super 7 (20 Oct 2015)

Thank you all so much for your help and info all looks to be in good condition see pictures not sure what i have ?? 
I know its 240v serial number is SKL161711M


----------



## adidat (20 Oct 2015)

I have sent you a pm, you need to post once more to see it and reply.

Adidat


----------



## Myford super 7 (20 Oct 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## -Matt- (20 Oct 2015)

That is stunningly tidy!
I've been after a metal lathe, and I'm in N. Yorks too but I suspect this'll be going for more than I can justify, plus others seem to have dibs on it too!


----------



## porker (20 Oct 2015)

Very nice. I've got a Mark 1 S7 and love yours. Doesn't look like it has the gearbox (it would be under that label hanging from the front) but is on the industrial stand. Machines like that fetch silly money as they are very popular. I always wonder how many sell for the prices asked.


----------



## Myford super 7 (20 Oct 2015)

Think I'm going to advertise for around £1500 see what happens again thanks for all the info and help


----------



## RobCee (21 Oct 2015)

The Dividing Head and it's plates are usually worth around £450 as an item on their own.


----------



## Harbo (21 Oct 2015)

But Dividing Heads are being superseded by electronic ones that are much cheaper and easier to use.

Rod


----------



## johnbaz (26 Oct 2015)

Hi 

I just bought a Myford ML7 (Not super), It's one of six lathes I now own from a little Itty bitty Flexispeed 7 to a Granville Senior which is a supposedly a copy of the ML7! It's very similar and some parts are interchangeable byt the Granville just seems more heavy duty to me!! :wink: 

That said, The myford is much easier to source parts for than the Granville, It also seems to have more features than the Granville too \/ 

Yours looks an absolute beauty 8) 8) 



John


----------

